# Invisimirror Display for V-1



## Donkey (Mar 21, 2004)

Anyone tried using an invisimirror for the display for v-1? I like the idea, but want to know how well it works before I shell out the $

Here is a link: http://www.apexcone.com/prod_invisimirror.html


----------

